
SEC’s Statement on Digital Asset Securities Issuance and Trading - andrew311
https://www.sec.gov/news/public-statement/digital-asset-securites-issuuance-and-trading
======
go1dfish
translated:

The Commission's Divisions of Corporation Finance, Investment Management, and
Trading and Markets (the "Divisions") encourage technological innovations that
maintain the status quo, and we have been consulting with entrenched market
participants regarding issues presented by new technologies.

We wish to emphasize, however, that subjects must still adhere to our
arbitrary mandates and outdated framework when dealing with technological
innovations, regardless of whether the securities are within our regulatory
purview or using new technologies we don't understand or wish to succeed.

The Commission's recent shakedowns involving AirFox, Paragon, Crypto Asset
Management, TokenLot, and EtherDelta's founder, discussed further below,
illustrate the importance of doing what we say. Broadly speaking, the issues
raised in these actions fall into three categories: (1) selling things without
permission; (2) buying things without permission; and (3) trading things
without permission

